

An Algorithm for Compressing Space and Time (2006) - xSwag
http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/an-algorithm-for-compressing-space-and-t/184406478

======
Patient0
Such a great article! I always wondered how Hashlife worked but assumed the
algorithm was fiendishly complicated - but it isn't.

I am inspired to go write a life simulator now!

~~~
jimwalsh
I love this example, write up and explanation. But someone please help them
develop a better website.

------
nitrogen
It would be nice if clicking a link to one of the figures didn't redirect to
the drdobbs.com home page.

~~~
andrewbinstock
I'm the editor of Dr. Dobb's. Sorry about the difficulty you've encountered.
Are you using the Dr. Dobb's app or straight browser access? If the latter,
what browser? We'll try to get this fixed. TIA.

~~~
nitrogen
I'm not sure if the link was changed here on HN, but the first time I visited
the article it was a single page, there were no images visible, and references
to 'Figure n' were hyperlinks that would end up at drdobbs.com after a
redirect. Now, the figures are visible inline as one would expect.

